# Attribute von einem Objekt einer anderen Klasse ändern



## evocrossfireX (6. Dez 2013)

Hi,
ich zebrech mir hier schon den ganzen Tag den Kopf.
Ich möchte ein Attribute von einem Objekt einer anderen Klasse ändern..
Vielen Dank!

ungefähr so :


```
public class A 
{
public A()
{
int a = 10;	
}
public static void main(String[] args){
//Objekt C wird erzeugt
	A C = new A();
}
}
```


```
public class B 
{
public static void B(){
//Und jetzt möchte ich die int von meinem Objekt C ändern
	...
}
}
```


----------



## Gucky (6. Dez 2013)

Du übergibst B eine Instanz von A. Entweder im Konstruktor oder mit einerm Setter.


----------



## evocrossfireX (6. Dez 2013)

Gucky hat gesagt.:


> Du übergibst B eine Instanz von A. Entweder im Konstruktor oder mit einerm Setter.


Kannst du mir bitte ein Beispiel geben ? Wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## evocrossfireX (6. Dez 2013)

Falls es jemanden intressiert:


```
public class A
    {
    
   
    private int a = 10;
  
    public static void main(String[] args){
    //Objekt C wird erzeugt
        A C = new A();
    }
    public void setA(int zahl){
    	a = zahl;
    }
    public int getA(){
    	return a;
    }
    }
```


```
public class B
    {
    public static void B(){
    //Und jetzt möchte ich die int von meinem Objekt C ändern
        A a_objekt = new A();
        
        a_objekt.setA(5);
        
        System.out.println(a_objekt.getA());
    }
    public static void main(String[] args){
    	B();
    }
    }
```


----------



## Gucky (6. Dez 2013)

Der Konstruktor sähe so aus:


```
public B(A instanzA){
   this.a=a;//die Klassenweite Variable a wird mit dem a aus dem Konstruktor gefüllt
}
```

Der Aufruf so:

```
B b=new B(this);
```


Oder mit einem Setter:
Derselbe Inhalt, wie im Konstruktor.

Der Aufruf:

```
B b =new B();
b.setA(this);
```


----------

